# Which major East Asian city is most European? (SEA included)



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Many of the cities mentioned in this thread only has some European architecture and that's it. 
Macau really has a European feel to it, even without the colonial buildings. Same goes for Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh, which still has strong French roots. You can buy fresh bread from stalls on the streets in the morning and so on.
Many Chinese cities have quite big areas with a lot of European colonial architecture. Qingdao and the Bund in Shanghai is probably the most apparent ones. But Wuhan, Guangzhou (Shamian Island), Xiamen and so on also has European architecture in parts.
Hong Kong is influenced in the ways of all the street names and so on. It has maintained the cantonese culture a lot though. I think that is why many people like it so much (same goes for Bangkok which is a very international city, but it maintains to keep that original Thai-ness that is just adorable).

I can't really speak for Jakarta or Manila, since I have never visitied any of those cities (but I will, of course).


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Manila*
San Agustin Church









Manila Metropolitan Cathedral









Plaza Roma with a statue of King Carlos of Spain (cathedral at background)









Inside Intramuros

















San Sebastian Church









Universidad de Santo Tomas









Manila's Post Office Building


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I Macau is the most European in all the Asian cities. Manila can be no.2 but I look at this city as "American" than European.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's Macau


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

with nearly 500 years of colonial rule macau does have a pretty strong european feeling attached to it... its not just architecture but its that laid-back lifestyle with its slow pace of life and quiet cobblestone street ... 
however i do think its disappearing ...


----------



## live69 (Sep 6, 2005)

I vote Macau.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

cosmoManila said:


> Since you guyas have all these which city is most which...Which East Asian is most European not only architecturally, but culturally as well? If you want, post pictures to prove your argument.


Is there anything to be proud of?

I am sure the Philippin is the most European in every thing, what else do they have after 400 years being a colony of their white masters?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Culturally, Asian cities have been able to maintain their local character despite an influx in colonial architecture. Even Macau, with its huge stock of European-style structures, is still able to maintain a lively Chinese presence with some Portuguese cultural fusion. Qingdao has a lot of European-style buildings from its German influence, yet it really is still a Chinese city.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I will not vote, both the two "M's" are European, Ive never been to Macau yet and I'm a Filipino so I would have to say Manila. Since like hello? As history can tell me, Manila was held by Spaniards for almost 350 years so it's like they drastically altered the indigenous culture of Manila. Imagine Fiestas, Novenas, Processions, Churches, Catholicism itself, laid-back and carefree attitude, food (lechon, caldereta, menudo), names of places (Ermita, Santa Ana, Intramuros, Quiapo), structures, even our names! (Garcia, Fernandez, Santiago) and just practically everything else. But you have to consider the Americans' influences also...

@YelloPerilo, proud? Of course I am, but not that too much especially because there is nothing we can do about it, I mean, we cant alter history right? You cant say "Oh, Spaniards, go this way to Siam instead of going to us!" right? All we Pinoys can do is to accept it and appreciate and be proud also because what they gave is is not ugly and disgusting rather, the culture they gave is beautiful you know!


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^And that's the Filipino culture!
*iBravo Zarzuela! in Manila*

















*The National Museum and Manila City Hall (with clocktower)*

















*The Old Ministry of Finance building*


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^cosmoManila, you might have forgotten that the Neoclassical structures in Manila (POst Office, Legislative, National Museum, City Hall) are built not by the Spaniards but by the Americans during their occupation of our country.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^Yup, I knew that. Neo-classical buildings are Greek/Roman inspired. Even if they're American, it has European influence in it.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

georgetown,penang and Malacca


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

Quiapo.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

are we Filipinos considered as Eurasian? :jk:


----------



## decepticon (Sep 7, 2004)

Macau! ..portugese style,and soon Las Vegas style (ok last one is USA,but the hype was started in france/monaco..)


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

macau-portugese, Qingtao-med, shanghai(the bund)-russian, Singapore/Hong Kong too.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

YelloPerilo said:


> Is there anything to be proud of?
> 
> I am sure the Philippin is the most European in every thing, what else do they have after 400 years being a colony of their white masters?


Don't get it wrong: The Philippines has its own indigenous cultures as well. And beside the heavy spanish influence, the everyday lifestyle fo the Filipino is as native as its always been  plus Philippine culture is more of a marriage between the native Malay and the new Spanish influences:

The Philippine Fiestas is like a Hispanic Fiesta BUT with obvious malay native undertones, as you can see (thanks to Slerz for the cool vids):

http://youtube.com/watch?v=buCF3KTQxfI&search=Sinulog
http://youtube.com/watch?v=W7cCNnyhLgY&search=Sinulog

The mix between Malay and Spanish in Filipino Folk Dances can EASILY be seen:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eOANomaC8fY&search=philippine dance


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

(((myx))) said:


> are we Filipinos considered as Eurasian? :jk:


No, only 2% of our population has direct links to a Spaniard, let's say a Spanish dad or grandfather. Many of us have roots to Spanish blood but it's quite a far degree already, lets say, Spanish great great grandfather or something like that. Unlike the Argentinians which are unbelievably 85% direct descendants of Europeans, mainly Spaniards. That's why Latinos are probably the most beautiful people in the world, European mixed with Native American produced beautiful results, no wonder their women win most Ms. Universe titles.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^If they're the most beautiful, we Filipinos are Asia's most beautiful. That's because Filipinas brought home more crowns than any other Asian.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> ^^If they're the most beautiful, we Filipinos are Asia's most beautiful. That's because Filipinas brought home more crowns than any other Asian.


They're one of the most beautiful but not the most. Anyway, I'll still go with Macau as the most European and to some extent, Manila.

As for Manila, the only European aspect I saw was The City of Manila including Intramuros. The rest is more American to me.


----------



## ZD (Mar 29, 2006)

I would probably go with Macau. Macau has been a Portuguese colony until pretty recently, so there is still alot of European influence in the city.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

vladivostock


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Malacca City, Malaysia*


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Jakarta, since the city called "BATAVIA"


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ yep thats right. English is too overated so I pick Manila and Jakarta cuz its Spainsh and Dutch (Pretty Unique and its hard to find)

Here's Old City Batavia, Jakarta









*Waterlooplein, Batavia >> Waterloo-Square, with Dutch Governor-General H. W. Daendels' Palace on the background.*


















*Batavia 1627*




































*Batavia; Societeit 'De Harmonie, destroyed in the '80s to widen a boulevard!!?? One of the most well known buildings in Batavia/Jakarta.*









*Daendels Palace.*









*Batavia 1863*


















*1876*









*1910*









*1912*









*Hotel de Indes 1937*









*1937*









*1937*


























*Ricetable.*


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

*JAKARTA/BATAVIA II*









*Batavia/Jakarta map.*


















*The Batavia Town Hall, now Jakarta Historic Museum.*





























*Batavia Train Station; now Kota*


















*Kathedraal Batavia, Jacarta Cathedral.*


















*Dutch colonial architecture*



























*'Volksraad' building*


















*Hoenderpasarbrug*














































*Museum voor het Bataviasch Genootschap voor Kunsten, now National Museum.*


















*Portuguese 'fertility cannon'; Dutch prize taken to Batavia, after they conquered Malakka from the Portuguese.*


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

*JAKARTA/BATAVIA III*









*Batavia: Town Hall (built 1710) 1910.*









*Batavia: Monument to the rememberance of the establishment of Dutch rule in Northern-Sumatra (Aceh??).*









*Museum van het Bataviaasch Genootschap voor de Kunsten. 1910.*










*Batavia: 'Daendels' Palace, built as residence for the Dutch Governor-generals, but served as Ministry, as it is still its function today in Indonesia.*









*Batavia, Societeit Concordia, Concordia Officers Club.*









*Batavia; Koningsplein, Kings' Square.*









*Batavia: Koningsplein, side of Kings' Square.*









*Batavia street scene 1910, with tram line.*

















*Batavia: Willemskerk, now Gereja Immanuel.*

















*Jakarta Cathedral.*









*Batavia: The Amsterdam Gate; (demolished)*









*Batavia/Iacatra/Jakarta map, 1672.*

















*Batavia: City Theatre, the and now*









*Batavia: city tavern.*









*Batavia, a Palace of the Dutch Governor General.*









*Buitenzorg/Bogor, Palace of the Dutch Governor General, now Presidential Palace.*

*Just a few of the many Governors-Generals over the more than 350 year Dutch rule in the East Indies.*   









*GG Van Riebeeck*








*GG Woll*








*GG Grael*








*GG Haan*








*GG Hoorn*








*GG Geerens*








*GG Fock*








*GG Van Rees*








*GG Ahud*








*GG Janssens*








*GG Mijer*








*GG Jonge*








*GG Landsberge*








*GG Idenburg*








*GG J. P. Van Limburg-Stirum*








*GG Jhr. Tjarda van Starkenborch-Stachouwer, the last Governor-General of the Dutch East Indies.*









*Batavia: Koningsplein, in the Middle a Palace of the Governor-General (City Residence besides Buitenzorg/Bogor Palace) >> Now a presidential Palace; Istana Merdeka Jakarta.*


























*Batavia, Tijgersgracht, (Tigers-Canal).*









*Estate of Reinier de Klerk >> Arsip Nasional.*









*Batavia/Jakarta; very old map.*


----------



## unusualer (Jul 23, 2005)

im from macao and i'd say macao is pretty european architectually. but culturally? i dun think so. at least 95% of the ppl wont be able to anwser u if u trying to ask direction in portuguese. most of home grown portuguese can speak very fluent cantonese jus like any other macao born chinese. the cuisine is quite unique tho with influence of cantonese, portuguese, SE asian, and also a little bit of african


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I guess I would say JAKARTA..since they ruled us for a LONG TIME...
Even my grandparents can still speak DUTCH


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

again and again, each Asian city have their own European influence.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

400 intensive yrs of Spanish Occupation: Manila definately is the most European... 










while other Asian cities had to deal with a crash course in Westernization (Tokyo during the Meiji period, HK in the 19th century) Manila has had western influenced forced upon the natives as soon as they arrived (in the 1500's). Hence the vast majority of Filipinos using Spanish surnames, and practising Catholicism. As the Spanish completely culturally took over the scene due to their Conquistador-attitude towards their colonies and colonized peoples (the attitude the Portuguese and British didn't incline to do in Macau, Singapore, Hong Kong), so too did they architecturally. Manila and the Philippines in general have the oldest churches in the far east, still actively used. The American occupation from the turn of the century further an accelerated Westernised aesthetic outlook. 

Even in modern aesthetics, Manila has an obvious Spanish/Western influence, as opposed to cities like KL, Tokyo, HK and Bangkok. Here are some non-hyped everyday pics of Manila, as you can see, the European influence doesnt really need much more expounding:


























































































































THE signature dance of Manila: Jota Manileña:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CBiL2cXCzHw&search=JOTA MANILA

The only real contenders along with Manila in my view are Jakarta, Macau and Singapore; but Macau's Europeanised exterior is largely for show only, culturally, the people of Macau are Chinese, and there is no Portuguese influence in their Cantonese at all, but if you wanna rate it by exterior europeanized splendour then you can include it


----------



## etienne (Apr 29, 2006)

^^ i dont see european flavor on some of the pics. 

anyways, i agree with u bout macau, portugese culture is not deeply or not all entrenched in macau's mainstream population. theyre only europe in terms of architecture. and i heard that the portuges population there is dwindling. 

my choice : manila and other philppine cities, jakarta, shanghai because of the Bund, nagasaki for its history.

.. i culd hav included Goa, india if SA is included.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Jakarta has been Influence over Dutch for more than *550 +* Year :eek2: that means the most European one  ask the Dutch in the Netherlands Forum if you don't believe us they even know that


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Jonu said:


> I'll have to definitely go for Manila on this one. In fact, Spanish influence is significant in the Philippines' religion and languages.



BOA is really nice!


I also voted for Manila. Other cities, only having a couple of buildings that look European doesn't means that it is the city with more european influences.

Manila is a city that has influence from an european language (Spanish), with european architechture (Spanish colonial architechture and non colonial) and also religion (that was brought by Spain). You can find in Manila, several places with european architechture, not only a building or a street.


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> ^^Yup, I knew that. Neo-classical buildings are Greek/Roman inspired. Even if they're American, it has European influence in it.


:applause:


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> ^^If they're the most beautiful, we Filipinos are Asia's most beautiful. That's because Filipinas brought home more crowns than any other Asian.


:applause:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted by cosmoManila
> If they're the most beautiful, we Filipinos are Asia's most beautiful. That's because Filipinas brought home more crowns than any other Asian.


I had to say this..but u sound so conceited..."The best most beautiful" I disagree


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Jan said that he Picked Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd say Manila. (Culture & Architecture).


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

I say that Manila is No. 1 then it would be other Philippine cities like Cebu, Iloilo. etc.....
then it would be Macau or any other asian cities outside Philippines.


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think that eny of asia loke like european.Maybe just for some reason tokyo for richer.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Oudstad van Semarang, Midden Java - pop 1.5 million






The iconic "Koepelkerk"









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Exterior_of_Blenduk_Church,_Semarang,_2014-06-18.jpg

and Lawang Sewu (former: Nederlands Indie Stoomtram Maatschappij)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meequalthecurve/8511488847

Semarang and Bandung for me looks the most European as compared to other cities in Indonesia, this is mainly due to the tree-lined avenues and interesting Dutch-characterized city planning. Indonesian cities don't really looked European, since the architecture is often mixed Indigenous elements and tropical adaptation... Jakarta's largest colonial remnant is Kota tua and the opulent Menteng residential district. The trees lined avenues of Menteng made it one of the most European looking part of the city, with several nice European modernist houses and churches. Most of the city are ugly modernist blocks.

For the vote, i would go for Shanghai actually.. 50 huge art deco buildings? that's some awesome "European" looking oldtown, not to mention the French quarter.

Why no one here mentioned Qingdao? its also considered a major city.









http://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/the-chinese-airport.131204/

Or even Harbin?









http://www.wallpaperdownloader.com/bing-wallpaper/images/name/HarbinChurch_20100105


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yangon have the largest stock of colonial buildings in SEA, i would even call it "the London of Asia"

The city is planned in British grid... take a look at it in google earth. Here are few parts of old Rangoon:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/8126920307/









Charming, slightly dilapidated colonial architecture in Yangon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/8126937550/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wawrus/4369772787/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lynnqlder/4255581905/


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

kevo123 said:


> Yangon have the largest stock of colonial buildings in SEA, i would even call it *"the London of Asia"*
> 
> The city is planned in British grid... take a look at it in google earth. Here are few parts of old Rangoon:


That was Kolkata not Yangon, silly. The british did even have the slightest of impacts in Yangon as it did in Kolkata, the british goal was to make Kolkata totally like London hence all the colonial buildings etc. If there was once city with the most european like architecture etc in asia, it would be kolkata.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

AbidM said:


> That was Kolkata not Yangon, silly. The british did even have the slightest of impacts in Yangon as it did in Kolkata, the british goal was to make Kolkata totally like London hence all the colonial buildings etc. If there was once city with the most european like architecture etc in asia, it would be kolkata.


This thread is for east Asia and southeast asia, not south asia. Kolkata vs yangon? Who knows I mean myanmar was under direct rule, while india is indirectly ruled by the british. Myanmar have impressive buildings too like the secretariat building, and preserved them more than kolkata. Yangon is also planned in british town planning.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Do not revive dead threads. This thread is from back in 2006!!!


----------

